# new sublimation/transfer system U-Print Digital



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I was just looking for feedback on a new sublimation/transfer process called U-Print Digi Direct

We have been in commercial operation with it for 2 years and are about to release worldwide around May

The process is the same as sublimation but a laser transfer combined with pad printing allowing a 4 col process print to be applied to all surfaces like glass,ceramic,metal plastics etc without the need for any pre coated blanks etc.

It costs cents per piece to decorate and ive uploaded a video of the test machine working on golf balls and also some of the samples we have printed.

Looking at a package price of $10k which will allow any surface to be decorated but it wont work on textiles just rigid goods
Adhesion is the same as a pad printed product.

Would appreciate feedback as to wether this would be a usefull process out there

Steve


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There is no video...the jpg image attached does not seem to show anything new...does your system need a 'plate' like pad printing..or just the laser print. does it require any type pressure to adhere..how large can you print. If it is just like pad printing...other than using laser printer...what is the difference.. It looks like I can pad print on any of the items shown...also for just pennies a print after I make a plate


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

no video link?


----------



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

Ill try the video again - 

To explain more in place if where the plate would go is a transfer sheet with images. Image is picked up with a pad and transfered to the product. The chemical fusion process is created with pressure so in effect the pad turns the toner to a solvent ink that then binds to the product - its a special toner made from organic compounds so there is no VOC's involved.

Same chemicals are used for printing on PP etc that you use in pad printing

Differnece is its one hit 4 col process costs about the same but no film or plates etc.

Wer also have a rotary version as well that wi;ll wrap print that is how the mugs and pens in the pic are barrel wrapped seam to seam.

Ceramics,Glass and Metals dont need to be heat fused either

I will try again now on the video uplink

Steve


----------



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

This is the wrap print to a pen barrel

Steve


----------



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

video up loaded so its here to view on you tube
Steve



[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWuYkrikK50[/media]


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Video link needs attention...click on it...then goes to youtube...but says...this is private video and must add someone as friend or something like that...but I did see the photo..and saw something similar at ISS..and I must say for the $$...for me at least...not worth it...


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I could not see the video..


----------



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

will try again

steve


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Man if watching the video is this hard to do then no way I can use this printer 

I get private video myself. And no were to put the quarters in.

Mark


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

I know this is a OLD thread but has anyone been able to try this stuff?

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrOI9sUnScT79HThBqYVrjA/videos

https://uprintsa.co.za/index.php/


----------

